# Weaving- double weave



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a 10" Ashford SampleIt loom and would like to try making something double width. I have "The Weaver's Idea Book" and "Inventive Weaving on a Little Loom" and 4 Craftsy classes on weaving. I bought the extra heddle. i even purchased a warping board. Some sources say warp from the back, others say warp from the front; use a warping board vs direct warping. What would you folks suggest?


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

what do you find easiest?


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

I have only used direct warping. Do the threads get tangled in all the moving around if you use direct warping with 2 heddles?


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

i don't know. I haven't used 2 heddles yet,


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks. I have plenty odd balls of sock yarn and a few dk weight. Think i will experiment with some stash so i can find room for the rest of stash ????


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

i am going to be threading 2 heddles as well. but not for double weave. I think the key will be putting the threads in the correct slots. After threading 4 per slot to get 10 epi, I realized I would need the 2nd heddle in order to not have more of a basket weave.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

I am doing some 3 shaft twill patterns with double heddles. I found it easiest to direct warp front to back. 

I put the back heddle in and warped it first. As with any direct warping, you will actually have two warp threads in each slot you use.

I then wound the warp onto the back beam. 

Then I properly threaded the back heddle, moving one of the double warp threads in the slots to the next proper slot or hole. 

After the back heddle was properly threaded, I put the front heddle in place and threaded it next. 

It sounds complicated moving all those warp threads around, but it becomes easier once you see the pattern it makes. In fact, after practicing this multiple times, I actually developed a rhythm.

The one thing you have to watch for is that none of your warp threads cross. 

I hope this helps. As you do it, it makes more sense.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

DanielS, Thanks. That makes sense. I think I understand what you are saying. I have been trying to measure on a warping board, but your method sounds much simpler. Thank you.

Question: Does this work for making something double wide? Think I will probably have to try it before I understand how this works. I m having problems visualizing how it works, but your instructions are very clear. Think my brain is at least partially fried having attended an all day class on double knitting. Double my fun, right?


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

I did some research to see the threading because I never did double weave before. It is similar to fine weave and twill, but different. In the process, I discovered this site which shows how to direct warp a rigid heddle loom for double weave. Unfortunately I have not figured out how to print it, but it is still very good.

https://www.yumpu.com/en/document/view/24332829/ashford-double-weave-project

I found a printable PDF.

https://www.ashford.co.nz/free-patterns

Click bottom left, double weave project.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

lovey said:


> thanks!


I found a printable PDF for direct warping an RH loom for double weave.

https://www.ashford.co.nz/free-patterns

Click bottom left, double weave project.

And still another:

http://www.wheelsandwhorls.co.nz/shop/images/pdfs/2nd-Heddle-Kit.pdf


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks!


----------

